Ask HN: What has been some of the better achievements in comsci in recent times? - rottyguy
======
vanilla-almond
The emphasis on object-oriented programming (OOP) seems to have loosened in
the profession. I think this is a good thing (but others will disagree). New
languages (Rust, Nim, Julia, Go) have object-like features but are not
traditionally OOP.

